# Getting a Code 68 and 2011 Cruze wont start unless I turn Climate Control to OFF



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

That's an interesting one. I can't say as I've heard of that before. 

It's possible that it really is the Clutch Relay refusing to turn off until a upstream relay turns off the power.


----------

